# Womb lining too thin and too much fluid ??



## tigerbabe (May 26, 2011)

Hi everyone on a bit of a downer as everything seems to be against me I went through early menopause at 14 and have finally got funding for ivf egg donor hav been on meds and stuff and got a egg donor but my body is not playin ball  it seems after all thr wait that I have a thin womb lining so they gave me patches to help thicken went back today and although my womb has thicken alittle there's fluid and my % chance goes from 50% to 3%  so now we have decided to freeze the eggs and my dah sperm but I now have to start all over again and I'm just so upset probably doesn't help that I just recieved a text saying my friend has just given birth to her 2nd 
I just wanted to know if anyone else had or has similar problems ? Thanks Yvette


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Tigerbabe
Sorry to hear that you are having such a tough time  IVF is a total rollercoaster in terms of your own emotions.  Don't despair that things haven't gone so well for you at this first attempt. Sometimes the first cycle is like a tester to see how your body will react and after it the Drs can then learn a lot to help plan for future cycles.  I think you made a good choice to freeze for  a time when they can get your lining to the best thickness to accept the embryos and give you the best chance of a successful pregnancy outcome. Take care and I wish you the best of luck in the meantime.


----------



## Keeping the faith (Apr 1, 2012)

Tigerbabe, I've not experienced this but just wanted to send you hugs  .

Yellowhope is right, the first time can be like a tester and they can learn how to tweak your treatment for the next time.  

It's hard when everyone around you seems to be getting pregnant but just keep thinking it will be your turn soon.  

Lots of luck for next time. Xx


----------



## donjee (Aug 4, 2011)

I'm so sorry tigerbabe. O haven't experienced.what you describe or even know anyone who has but I do really feel for you and admire.you for.making such a hard.but sensible decision.

Lots.of love.xxx


----------



## christinedo (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi Tiger, i got the same problem right now, first was the lining is too think for stims, but it became thin after a week later. Then the next scan they found fluid in my uterus that they say it could be harmful for the embryos. Dr suggest i keep on waiting a couple days for next scan to see if the fluid gone, if not they suggest me to cancel the circle which is really a total disappointment for me. It's really suck.

I go searching for info and found some useful info in other web below which women with same problem like us. It is worth reading

Good luck honey, dont lose hope and faith

http://www.fertilethoughts.com/forums/ivf-multiple-ivfers/606639-fluid-uterus.html


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hey Tigerbabe,

Just wanted to say that I can relate to your situation totally. I also went through early menopause at the age of 15/16 and once I met my husband five years ago we listed ourselves on the NHS list for an egg donor. After being told the waiting list was around 3 years and me being a VERY impatient person I decided to go on the hunt for my own donor.

After 6 months of gruelling every website possible I finally found a lovely lady who had 5 children herself and had decided to donate her eggs to me. Me and my husband were so excited and we managed to get 23 eggs from her, 19 of which fertilised. On the day the eggs were retrieved from my donor I had to go for a scan to see that my lining was thick enough and even though it was 11.2mm which was brilliant the nurse also found fluid in my womb (with no explanation for this) they decided to cancel my transfer for later that week and froze all my fertilised eggs at day 1 (pronuclear stage).

As you are probably feeling now I was distraught, I had waited so long for this time to come and then when its finally here my body mucks up was all I could think, but I managed to pick myself up and look at the positive that I still had lots of babies on ice and it would only take another month or so before I could be ready again. I changed the estrogen tables to a different make and had transfer a month later, and this time no fluid was found. Unfortunately I did not fall pregnant with any of my frozen embryos but found another donor shortly after we had used all our frozen eggs and this time I fell pregnant straight away on the first go with TWINS!!

So just really wanted to say dont feel disheartened even though I know its hard right now, but you still have lots of eggs to transfer and some people dont even get that far. I also believe that sometimes its your bodies way of saying 'Im just not ready' and what will be will be.

Good luck with your future transfer and feel free to PM if you ever want to chat as I know exactly how you feel. SEnding you a BIG   

Lucy xx


----------



## southsider1970 (Apr 12, 2012)

Tigerbabe,
Sorry to hear you have had to stop your cycle due to uterine fluid.  My story is similar though not exactly the same - went through own egg IVF in May, but had to freeze our embryos due to uterine fluid and therfore unable to proceed to ET.  We were also extremely disappointed, particularly as it,s not a complication you read much about.  At follow up we were told that it occurs in about 0.5% of all cycles and they generally don,t know why it happens and probably occurs in many natural cycles too but were very clear that there was no point in going ahead with ET and "wasting" your eggs or embryoes.  It feels very strange when a cycle of treatment ends like this, or pauses as I now prefer to think of it, as you feel very alone - I felt thankful that wasn't grieving a BFN but also guilty that I was feeling so upset. So just to let you know you're not alone!  Also good evidence that frozen embryo transfers can have as good if not better success than fresh now.  

Having said all that it does prolong the process and require some extra patience, I'm. now waiting for AF to arrive to start FET this month with additional scans as well as bloods to check fluid stays away.  

Stay strong and patient! Best wishes with your journey

SS


----------



## sugarpielaura (Feb 23, 2011)

Hi,

I just wanted to say that I'm sorry that you are experiencing this. I have also had some issues with fluid. On my fresh ivf, after ec,I woke to be told that my cycle was going to be cancelled as I had fluid in my uterine cavity. I was distraught.   I've also had fluid on another fet cycle as well but it seemed to disappear before et. 

Xx


----------

